

Technology Strikes Again - laptop camera catches thieves - dangoldin
http://gothamist.com/2008/05/09/say_cheese_lapt.php

======
henning
Dumb crooks fail to anticipate the consequences of their actions? No way!

Every "got my lappy back" story involves not formatting the hard drive.

~~~
inovica
On the Mac its possible to put a password on to stop the machine being
reformatted. Cant remember how (wow, I'm a great help eh?) but it is possible
as I did it on mine

------
Lurking_Grue
Wow! Somebody got "Back to my mac" to work?

